# Oops, dropped ramshorn snail and broke his shell



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Is he a goner?

I was re-aquascaping my driftwood, didn't realize the snail on the piece of wood. It fell on the floor and the shell crunched a bit, w/ a hole. I kinda liked watching this snail get bigger everyday, so I feel bad about it. I put him back in the tank yesterday. But the shell is still in the same spot this morning, and appears vacated. Any chance it could've survived? (Also in tank are platies and cories)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> and appears vacated


I am a little concerned about this, try taking out the snail and put it against a light to see if its still in there. If you dont see anything, then chances are it had been eaten by the cory's and or platys.

If there is still something in there, try putting it into a separate tank or a fry trap and see if there is any movement.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ok, thanks Hitch. Will check out when I get home after work. It's bugging me now, and I can't believe I actually got attached to this little guy...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I am sorry to hear that.... I have a lil leopard snail I do really like. lol So i know how you feel 

I agree with hitch


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

they can draw themselves really far into their shells, so chances are it's there.

If you need more, I can throw some in with the plants for you


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Cid.

Ameek, thanks for the offer, may take you up on that. 

Hey guys,

Assuming he's still in there - I don't have another tank to isolate him. Can I just use a bucket? Do I need an airstone or something? Anything I should add to help him get back on his feet, err, foot?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> Assuming he's still in there - I don't have another tank to isolate him. Can I just use a bucket? Do I need an airstone or something? Anything I should add to help him get back on his feet, err, foot?


invest in a breeder trap, you would need to keep that snail in proper water conditions. Try to stay away from medications that contain copper.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks Hitch. Actually, I got a fry net lying around so I put it back in the tank w/ the snail in it.

Anyway, here's a pic of the snail I took just a couple of days ago.









Now here he is in the fry net. I put a piece of algae wafer for him. The hole looks pretty bad from this angle, but looks like he's in there, huddled in behind the hole. Just turned grey and shriveled up a bit. Not sure if he's even alive. Will keep an eye out...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh that is one big hole.. D:


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this some type of special ramhorn snails?

If not I have a bunch of young ones with nice shells if you want. The bigger ones look old and ugly LOL


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh that is one big hole.. D:


Yeah, I never realized a small fall could do so much damage. I was very careful transferring him to the fry net, as it's even more fragile now. Lesson learned.



Jackson said:


> Is this some type of special ramhorn snails?
> 
> If not I have a bunch of young ones with noce shells if you want. The bigger ones look old and ugly LOL


I wouldn't know if it was "special" or not (me <-- newbie), but it was the only one I had. Thanks for the offer, ameekplec already offered as well. What's a noce shell? Did you mean "nice shell"?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> Yeah, I never realized a small fall could do so much damage. I was very careful transferring him to the fry net, as it's even more fragile now. Lesson learned.
> 
> I wouldn't know if it was "special" or not (me <-- newbie), but it was the only one I had. Thanks for the offer, ameekplec already offered as well. What's a noce shell? Did you mean "nice shell"?


LOL yes I was sleepy and did not see that one


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

He looks done to me


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, he's been floating the last 24 hours. So I let him go this morning.

Well, learned a couple things anyway. i.e. snail shells break easily and once they break, they are pretty much done for. Also, I will be more careful when rescaping.

Thanks anyway folks.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear that the little guy didnt make it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> they can draw themselves really far into their shells, so chances are it's there.
> 
> If you need more, I can throw some in with the plants for you


Hey Ameek, im wondering if u sell em. I think i wanna buy one now! lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Justin said:


> Hey Ameek, im wondering if u sell em. I think i wanna buy one now! lol


I can give you as many as you like. Just let me know. VIA PM


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I can give you as many as you like. Just let me know. VIA PM


hey thanks Jackson for all these offers, again just a question, my dad wont let me go down to ur place. How will u give em 2 me??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...and I used to squish these guys 40 or 50 at a time......


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> lol...and I used to squish these guys 40 or 50 at a time......


can I hear a "cruelty to animals"?...LOL


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

It's different when you just have *one* - LOL.

Oh btw, I think I see a couple of baby ones in my tank now...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> It's different when you just have *one* - LOL.
> 
> Oh btw, I think I see a couple of baby ones in my tank now...


nice, looks like the little guy left you with some presents before he went.

Just beware of the ramshorn take over.


----------

